# Atticus broke his leg



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh NO!!!! Poor little man. If it makes you feel any better, this is very common in Toys. They are too athletic for their body structure.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Poor sweet little Atticus. The main thing is that you got him fixed up. I'm so relieved to hear that he is responding so well to treatment. His cast looks fuzzy and soft in the picture. I'm sure it will be a little strange for the next few weeks. If anything seems odd, it's nice you have your Mom to turn to for advice.

As parents, we can't always prevent them from getting hurt. I know how you felt though. Watching him fly through the air helpless to stop it from happening. Zulee leapt off of the grooming table one time, and I just knew she was going to break her leg, rip a tendon, or worse. Fortunately, she flies pretty good. Don't want to try that again though!

I'm sure he will appreciate having you around to help him heal. Give him an extra kiss for me!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

He's LOVING all the extra special attention he's getting, he's fast asleep in his bed right beside me.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my god!! You poor things! I can't believe it, I'm so sorry!  You sound like you were very caring for him, I'm glad you could get him to the vet. It seems you were pretty torn up about it and scared... how nice of that woman to talk to you. I wish Atticus best of luck in healing up! Poor baby... it must have been really really scary for you watching him jump and cry like that. :hug:


----------



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

*Broken Toy*

cbrand is right dear... they are so active and really do think they can fly...our lil Gi Gi did some damage to her rear leg when she was about 6 months old jumping off the couch, still limps, tendon damage.... you can do everything possible to keep them healthy and safe but they'll still find a way to hurt themselves... just give him lots of cuddles and mind what the vet says.... he'll be good as new in a few weeks... don't beat yourself up ok?...:beat-up:


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Bless your hearts...I'm sorry that happened. He will be back to agility practice before you know it. Accidents happen and we can't always catch it in time. Don't be hard on yourself. He will be ok.:hug:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am so sorry Michelle! Poor little Atticus. 

I have 2 small breeds and it's true they have so much energy and I had a scare once a long time ago so I had to get a bit more firm about jumping and the excitement my 2 would have. Because it's like they lose their little minds for a few seconds when they are happy. You are a good mom by the way!! Atticus loves you. You just might need to try and settle him until his bones get a bit older. Hang in there


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh no!
Poor baby boy. 
I hope he heals up fast.
That's quite the break.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Michelle you are doing great as his mommy, accidents happen and we've all seen from his photos and videos how much he likes to play. I've seen it a lot with the toy breeds.

He looks a little confused about the cast in his picture but he also seems to know his mom is taking care of him! I hope he has a fast recovery, he'll be back to leaping over things in no time.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Michelle, my first little poodle was about 6 months old when he suddenly jumped from my arms to the floor. His front leg snapped when he hit and I knew instantly it was broken (pretty severely, as it turned out). He was yelping so loudly and I felt like I was going to faint. Luckily, there was someone there to drive him to the vet's office.

When he came home, he had absolutely no trouble going up and down the stairs with his little cast on. He acted like he didn't even notice it was there. The worst part happened a week or so after he got the cast off. I was out of the house when he got his dewclaw caught in the loops of a doormat and rebroke the leg. This time, he had to have a metal plate and screws inserted to make sure it didn't break again.

I felt like THE worst doggy mom IN THE WORLD. It's not your fault--things happen, especially to little dogs with spindly legs. Just give him lots of TLC, and give yourself some too, while you're at it.

*hugs*


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

Michelle - look at how many of us have had something similar happen! Our dog, L.E. Belle, was 7 months and loved to play fetch. My husband thought he'd give her somthing to go for and he bounced the ball so it would be up in the air for her to catch. She flew into the air, and Bob could tell she was in trouble before she ever hit the ground. She landed on her right front foot and fractured the little bone the tendon is attached to. She was in a cast for 6 weeks. She used the E-collar for about a week, then we got her the cutest socks (all kinds of socks at the dollar store), and as long as she had a sock on she wouldn't chew on the cast. If the sock came off, she was back at it. She healed just fine, and I'm sure Atticus will, too. Yeah, we were wracked with guilt too... then last fall our breeder had something similar happen with L.E.'s mom. Sometimes these things just happen...no matter how careful you are. Hang in there


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Awwww poor wittle thing!

Puppies are so full of themselves, it's a good thing they heal fast! Like kids, they'll get their share of bumps and bruises, but it doesn't make us feel any better to know this and not feel guilty when something DOES happen. 

Don't beat yourself up about this, accidents happen! Before you know it, he'll be good as new


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Aw, I'm so sorry for you both! Accidents happen, try not to feel too badly about it. 

Our Toy Poodle broke his leg as a puppy too. I was trying to juggle getting a 2 year old, and two dogs out the door. I set the Toy Poodle on a chair. He wasn't a jumper but I didn't think it through. Off the chair he went and snap went his little leg. He had surgery to have a pin put in and was in a cast for a month or two. I felt terrible! Good news is that he's 15 now and still going strong .

Good luck to you guys. I'm sure all will be fine!


----------



## nab (Sep 25, 2009)

Why in the world would you think anyone would yell at you????
You did nothing wrong!
This was a freak accident.
Puppies have so much energy, it's often times overwhelming. My 4 dogs today were so riled up I'm surprised someone didn't get hurt. It was pandamoneum at times.

I hope poor little Atticus (who is the most adorable little pup I've ever seen) makes a speedy recover and you feel better too.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ooooh Michelle:

I am so sorry you had to go through this alone. Poor little sweetie pie and how awful for you. Nobody here is going to be upset with you. Things happen that are just out of our control. Calm yourself, and KNOW you are a wonderful Mom to that adorable little fellow and he LOVES, LOVES, LOVES you!!!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

You know as a mom to human kids, it's not always in your control to keep them safe 100% of the time. Sometimes they just act in ways that you cannot control and things happen. I know you feel bad but don't beat yourself up at all. It happens and you are a great mom and took him immediately to the vet and got him fixed up. It hurts but you will both mend.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Atticus' leg; I hope he heals quickly. You're a great mom, don't blame yourself!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh goodness what a poor sweetie. I know how upsetting it is when something happens to the furry family members. These things happen. Don't beat yourself up for it. I hope that he heals fast.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh poor baby and poor fur-mama!

I hope this time flies by for both of you.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh there's no way we'd say mean comments to you, ever! It's not like you grabbed his leg and snapped it yourself on purpose, this was completely an accident, accidents happen all the time! When I got on the forums and saw this thread as the one with the most recent comment I ignored everything to come here and see what happened. Don't you worry, this is not your fault and he will heal. 

Though your little boy is on the mend, how are YOU feeling? If I saw this happen to one of my dogs I'd be a complete wreck, I got hot flashes and almost passed out when my cats tail got closed in the door, and that wasn't nearly as severe as your sitution. Don't be too hard on yourself, okay? That's a really gnarly xray though! Them toys, so fragile!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

So sorry about little Atticus and you having to go through all of it by yourself! My little Cherie, a mini, jumped out of my mother's arms and broke her back leg. She had to drag around a splint for a while but she healed just fine. Atticus will, too. You both need tomorrow to recover. He looks adorable even with that royal blue cast on! Doesn't matter what he's wearing.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the healing thoughts everyone!

Hes doing soooooo well! I was expecting him to be all mopey and crying, but hes the complete opposite. His break didnt stop him at all hes running around on all threes and is still his over confident little self. I opened the door he hoped up and BOLTED up the stairs in 2 seconds no problem at all. I was not expecting that. We have baby gates up now though so he cant do that again, I dont want to risk anything. Russell is bummed though, he is trying soooo hard to get Atticus to play with him and Atticus just sits there like what the heck are you doing...hahah. 

I'm feeling so much better now that I know he doesnt hate me. He was making me feel so bad at the vets. He wouldnt give me kisses and wouldnt even look at me. Now he is all over my face licking me and walking on his hind legs following me around. When we got home I went upstairs to say hi to the other dogs and Russell layed across my face suffocating me, Claire biting/holding my arm trying to drag me (she knows not to do this and rarely does) and Atticus had a grip on my hair, lol. They get tooooo excited when they see me, I love it.

I'll keep you guys posted on how he's doing.


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

I pray that Atticus heals quickly..........and don't blame yourself........accidents happen to everyone!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Poor Atticus and poor you..like everyone said accidents happen and you can't always prevent them..sounds like he is going to do well..sending good healing thoughts for you all


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Poor little darling. He looks even more adorable with his giant cast. Just yesterday, I had to run back into the house after loading the dogs in the back seat of my pickup. The window was open just enough for the big boys to stick their noses out. That little cockroach George managed to climb up the window and squeeze through that little opening and jump out onto the cement below. Just as I was locking the front door I heard a terrible yelp and then poor little George came limping to me. He was very clingy the rest of the day but he also managed to chase Jackson and Hoot around a couple of hours later so I know isn't broken. These things happen. You probably hurt more than Atticus does. Hope the recovery is quick.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

oh hunny- so scary. Unfortunatly have been through that myself. My aussie x broke his leg 5 years ago- scared the crap out of me... He's now almost 12 adn still strong with no arthritis (I did stop agility with him and won't at this age do flyball although he'd love it- but that's more with his age- and the leg- rather be safe then sorry)


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Poor little guy. Don't worry though, no one blames you for it... TPFKAP fell off the deck a few weeks ago, and I felt so bad and responsible. I guess one thing to remember is... while they're our "babies", they're also a living thing that make some of their own decisions. We can't do EVERYTHING for them...

however, now... you CAN shower him with lots of love and cuddles. That's a perk of being the mommy!


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh! I'm so sorry this happened... you poor guys! 

He still looks just as cute as ever though!! Nothing keeps this little guy down


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohhh, poor little Atticus! And poor Mom! I am sure it had to be horrible for you, but as was already said, it is not uncommon for toy breeds to do this. They want to act like BIG dogs but don't realize their bones aren't big 'h tough like big dogs. You did a great job taking care of him and I am sure he is going to be running around like wild again after the cast comes off. But, going to have to watch him for being too exuberant it looks like...lol. 

He looks so darn cute cuddled into his bed with his little blue cast on. Don't fret, it happens to many people who are very good moms and dads with their toy dogs. 

Happy healing Atticus!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my - pooooor baby : ((( !!! Please do not beat yourself up - we all make mistakes and learn from them : ((. Luckily he is a young and healthy boy and I am sure that he will heal in not time  !!!!!

He looks adorable with his "cast " - he is *always* adorable - I think he is even adorable when he poops LMAO !!!!!! He should be in some mayor movie production or on some cover page !

I wish him "super-sonic" fast healing !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Poor Atticus! I wish him a speedy recovery! If it's any consolation, Clover got a hairline fracture a few weeks back, and you would never even know it now! She healed very quickly, and was back to her normal spazzy self in no time! It's not your fault! These things just happen! Don't beat yourself up!


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

So sorry your baby is hurt. They are just like kids even with your hands and eyes on them they can still manage to get hurt or get into something. Hugs to you and your baby. Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

oh no poor little boy... i hope he gets back to him old self again soon


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I just found this thread and am so sorry for little Atticus' ordeal. How is he doing today?


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for your concerns and thoughts everyone 



Poodle Lover said:


> I just found this thread and am so sorry for little Atticus' ordeal. How is he doing today?


He's doing great! He acts as if he doesnt even have the cast, it doesnt slow him down one bit. I just have to keep him occupied with a ton of chews and new bones so he doesnt run around too much and hurt his leg.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Poor little dude, he will be ok, and I know it was scary, but no one should yell at you or be upset with you, its not like you spiked him like a football! accidents happen, and the little guys tend to have this happen sometimes.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh my goodness we would never yell at you or say rude comments! It was a total accident and bad things sometimes happen to the best of us! The important thing is that Atticus is fixed up and already on his way to recovery!


----------

